# JSON zu Java mit der GSON Google API



## jalako (5. Apr 2016)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich habe dieses Thema in den richtigen Bereich gestellt, weil ich jetzt gerade auf meinen ersten Blick keinen JSON Bereich gefunden habe.

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte gerne eine JSON Datei in Java auslesen, und mit Datei meine ich auch Datei also eine die irgendwo auf der Platte liegt und nicht nur ein String. Nach langem suchen habe ich dann auch ein wenig Code dazu gefunden:


```
package test;

import java.io.InputStream;

import com.google.gson.JsonParser;
import net.sf.json.JSONObject;
import net.sf.json.JSONSerializer;
import org.apache.commons.io.IOUtils;

public class Test {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        InputStream is =
                JsonParser.class.getResourceAsStream("test.json");
        String jsonTxt = IOUtils.toString( is );

        JSONObject json = (JSONObject) JSONSerializer.toJSON( jsonTxt );       
        double coolness = json.getDouble( "coolness" );
        int altitude = json.getInt( "altitude" );
        JSONObject pilot = json.getJSONObject("pilot");
        String firstName = pilot.getString("firstName");
        String lastName = pilot.getString("lastName");

        System.out.println( "Coolness: " + coolness );
        System.out.println( "Altitude: " + altitude );
        System.out.println( "Pilot: " + lastName );
        System.out.println( "First Name " + firstName);
    }
}
```

Beim Ausführen erhalte ich folgende Fehler:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
    at java.io.Reader.<init>(Unknown Source)
    at java.io.InputStreamReader.<init>(Unknown Source)
    at org.apache.commons.io.IOUtils.copy(IOUtils.java:1906)
    at org.apache.commons.io.IOUtils.toString(IOUtils.java:778)
    at org.apache.commons.io.IOUtils.toString(IOUtils.java:759)
    at test.Test.main(Test.java:14)
```

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fehler daher kommt das er "test.json" nicht findet. Ich habe die "test.json" aber schon im Projekt, und auch aus Testzwecken in den res Ordner geklatscht(da wo die Bilder drin sind) und auch in den src Ordner und auch in das Package selbst, er findet es aber einfach nicht. Kann ich vielleicht irgendwie sonst nen totalen Pfad angeben also z.B. "C:\test.json" ?


----------

